# All Slavic languages: tin soldiers



## Encolpius

Hello, how do you translate *tin soldiers* into your language? Thanks

*Czech*: cínoví vojáčci
*Russian*: Оловянные солдатики


----------



## Azori

*Slovak:* cínoví vojačikovia (sing. cínový vojačik)


----------



## marco_2

*Polish: *ołowiane żołnierzyki


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

*Slovenian:* kositrni vojaki/vojački (sg. kositrni vojak/vojaček; du. kositrna vojaka/vojačka)


----------



## iobyo

In Macedonian they're called "leaden soldiers": _оловни војници_ (sg. _оловен војник_) and less commonly _оловни војничиња_ (sg. _оловно војниче_), a diminutive form.

I believe BCS also uses _olovni vojnici_.


----------



## TriglavNationalPark

iobyo said:


> In Macedonian they're called "leaden soldiers": _оловни војници_ (sg. _оловен војник_) and less commonly _оловни војничиња_ (sg. _оловно војниче_), a diminutive form.
> 
> I believe BCS also uses _olovni vojnici_.



Apparently, Slovenian also uses "lead soldiers" -- *svinčeni vojaki* -- in addition to "tin soldiers" -- *kositrni vojaki*.

The number of Google pages per variation is...

*"kositrni vojaki"*: 37 hits

*"kositrni vojački"*: 20 hits

*"svinčeni vojaki"*: 69 hits

*"svinčeni vojački"*: 5 hits

None of the terms is that common, perhaps because tin soldiers were relatively rare in overwhelmingly rural Slovenia, where most children played with simple, wooden toys.


----------



## Azori

In Slovak tin soldiers are also called cínoví vojaci (sing. cínový vojak). Vojačik and vojačikovia are diminutives. Can't really say which one is the preferred or more common form, Google gives 1340 results on the first page for search with "cínoví vojačikovia" site:sk and 1980 for "cínoví vojaci" site:sk (though I don't think one can really say how common a word is with just a Google search).


----------



## rusalka_bg

In serbian it's the same as in macedonian - "olovni vojnik" (sing.), "olovni vojnici" (pl.); "olovni" meaning "lead"


----------



## ilocas2

Czech:

tin soldiers
_diminutives_
singular - cínový vojáček
plural - mentioned in the first post

_not diminutives (much less google hits)
_singular - cínový voják
plural - cínoví vojáci

lead soldiers (few google hits)
_diminutives
_singular - olověný vojáček
plural - olovění vojáčci

_not diminutives_
singular - olověný voják
plural - olovění vojáci

------------------------
voják/vojáci/vojáček/vojáčci z cínu - soldier/soldiers/little soldier/little soldiers from tin
voják/vojáci/vojáček/vojáčci z olova - soldier/soldiers/little soldier/little soldiers from lead


----------



## Gnoj

rusalka_bg said:


> In serbian it's the same as in macedonian - "olovni vojnik" (sing.), "olovni vojnici" (pl.); "olovni" meaning "lead"


Almost the same, in Macedonian it's "oloven vojnik" (singular).


----------



## DarkChild

Gnoj said:


> Almost the same, in Macedonian it's "oloven vojnik" (singular).



Same in Bulgarian.


----------



## Selyd

Ukrainian:
цинові солдатики /tsynovi soldatyky/


----------

